# One of the best places for Bosch Accessories



## gunit1400 (May 30, 2010)

I have a Bosch 1617evspk and wanted to get the RA1100 Template Guide Adapter so I could use the brass PC style template guides. After looking at a few places online, I found the best deal ever. Check out Plumbersurplus.com. I got the RA1100 for $5.06 and I also ordered the RA1150 Centering Cone for $5.10. The shipping was reasonable and pretty quick.




http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/...er-for-Threaded-Templet-Guides/82015/Cat/1453


http://www.plumbersurplus.com/Prod/Bosch-RA1150-Centering-Cone/82011/Cat/195


----------

